

Quantum Mechanics: A graduate level course(PDF/190 pages) - symisc_devel
http://papers.vidcat.org/quantum-mechanics-a-graduate-level-course-by-richard-fitzpatrick.html

======
ergoproxy
Direct pdf link:
[http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/qm/389.pdf](http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/qm/389.pdf)

N.B. this is a grad level course. The same author has another set of notes on
QM intended for upper-division undergraduate physics majors here:
[http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/qmech/qmech.pdf](http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/qmech/qmech.pdf)

He also has an intermediate level course on Thermodynamics & Statistical
Mechanics here:
[http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/sm1/statmech.pdf](http://farside.ph.utexas.edu/teaching/sm1/statmech.pdf)

